# lake sakakawea fishing report



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

fished out of newtown off a hard break.off and on all morning and it picked up a bit in the afternoon. Used tip ups in 12-29 ft. to determine fish movements and moved the house a few times.Most fish came closer to 14.Used large jigging spoons with 2 minnows.


----------



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

Our fishing has been similar to da's in that the shallwer depths have been good.started off with tipups and concentrated our houses on the percentages. There was a great bite right after dusk before we left.One fish almost reached 28".


----------

